# [xorg] Nvidia + Matrox = 2 monitores + tv

## Theasker

Estoy intentando esa configuración, pero no consigo na de na. Lo primero os voy contar la configuración física del equipo para hacer tales menesteres: 

Matrox G200e integrada en la placa

Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS con conector pci express x1 conectada a un puerto pci express x8 (por si tiene que ver en algún problema).

Luego para conectar 2 monitores un CRT de 21'', un LCD de 19'' y una tele de las viejas CRT.

```
# lspci |grep VGA

09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

0d:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
```

El xorg.conf donde estoy intentando este lio.

Aqui el log del Xorg.

Las versiones de los paquetes por si interesa son:

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers (1.9@26/03/11): Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[U] x11-base/xorg-server (1.9.5@27/03/11 -> (~)1.10.0.902): X.Org X servers

[I] media-video/nvidia-settings (260.19.29@27/02/11): NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (260.19.44@10/04/11): NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga (1.4.13@27/02/11): Matrox video driver
```

La GeForce 8400GS tiene salida VGA clásica y otra salida s-video de 4 pines.

Ni da señales de vida la tele ni el segundo monitor (el LCD).[/list]

----------

